# Steam Summer Sale 2017



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 22, 2017)

6pm peoples.

Hoping for: -

Civilization VI
Block'hood
Oxygen not Included (wishful thinking here )
Sim Airport
Planet Coaster


----------



## The Boy (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh god, not again.  I've still barely touched either the stuff from the last sale, or the massive indie games humble bundle thing.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 22, 2017)

I'll pickup the CK2 expansions I'm missing, maybe a content pack if I feel extremely flamboyant. Other than that I've about 60 odd games on the wish list, I'll see if any of them come up and I still fancy them. 

The "confirm your phone number" before you can sell Steam Cards promptly has taken any of the incentive and fun out of the sales though, they can fuck off if I'm doing that.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 22, 2017)

And DOWN they go!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 22, 2017)

Shadow of Mordor is £3 - it's in my basket now but Steam fucked up, damn people overloading the servers looking for a deal  

Keeping my eye on Firewatch - it's 55% off atm, would like it a little lower but tbh £7 isn't bad for a great little game like that. It's been on my wishlist for an age. They added free roam to it a while back, which is right up my street.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 23, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Keeping my eye on Firewatch - it's 55% off atm, would like it a little lower but tbh £7 isn't bad for a great little game like that. It's been on my wishlist for an age. They added free roam to it a while back, which is right up my street.


Does it have actual gameplay or is it more like Life Is Strange?

I sort of fancy the Walden game, where you just have to wander about in the woods thinking about stuff.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 23, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Keeping my eye on Firewatch - it's 55% off atm, would like it a little lower but tbh £7 isn't bad for a great little game like that. It's been on my wishlist for an age. They added free roam to it a while back, which is right up my street.


Good tip, thanks. Been on my "must buy" for a while now. Sounds like my kind of thing.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 23, 2017)

Grabbed Submerged and Satellite Reign so far, less than a tenner.

Not sure how much else I'll grab because I spent like 30-40 quid on CK2 expansions...


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 23, 2017)

I had a "10 games on your wish list are on sale..." email this morning.

Wish I could justify some spend.

Tempted by Civ, particularly that space one at a tenner. Can't justify £30 for VI. (Particularly as I have literally no desktop / laptop gaming time these days.)

Tempted by desktop Dungeons, too, though I've already got it on iOS so that seems... a bit stupid.

Edit: oh, and xcom 2 for just north of a tenner, Stellaris @ £17. 

Problem is, I just know I don't have the time to play them. And I'm skint.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 23, 2017)

Got Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor for 3 quid - hope my machine can actually run it at a decent speed now...


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> Edit: oh, and xcom 2 for just north of a tenner,



Xcom 2 is properly great. Do it.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 24, 2017)

just got Shadow of Mordor.   The dev who sits next to me was raving about it just last week, when we had a 'oh you're a gamer too' fag break conversation.

Also got ABZU which looks beautiful. Art director also worked on Journey.

Finally got GTA V, on my lovely 8 meg line I hope to play it at Christmas.


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2017)

I got Shadow of Mordor and Abzu as well (I had a *cough* evaluation copy of SOM before but bought it anyway) and also Age Of Decadence, Legends of Eisenwald and Warlock of Firetop Mountain.

Is Portal 2 £1.50?  If you don't own that then you should buy that.  Portal is 70p!  70 fucking pence!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 25, 2017)

tommers said:


> Warlock of Firetop Mountain


Eh? That's a game now?


----------



## The Boy (Jun 25, 2017)

tommers said:


> Is Portal 2 £1.50?  If you don't own that then you should buy that.  Portal is 70p!  70 fucking pence!



Portal's what, ten years old now?  Bought both in the last steam sale (previously owned on eggsbox) and they were both still awesome.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 25, 2017)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Eh? That's a game now?




Yep, there's a few of those game books made into games come out recently


----------



## tommers (Jun 25, 2017)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Eh? That's a game now?


Yeah, it's been out for a while. I don't know if it's the same people that did the Sorcery! adaptations as well. Played it last night for a bit and it was pretty good. Quite nostalgic, and presented well.  There are different characters to pick and your choice determines what happens in the game. 

I think it was 7 quid. That whole lot was 25 altogether.


My son is playing Abzu at the moment. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## tommers (Jun 25, 2017)

The Boy said:


> Portal's what, ten years old now?  Bought both in the last steam sale (previously owned on eggsbox) and they were both still awesome.


One of the greatest games ever.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 25, 2017)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Eh? That's a game now?


its been out on his for a while. And is probably cheaper. 

(Likewise Sorcery...?)


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 25, 2017)

I bet I'm not the only one that mistakes what this thread is about and for a moment thinks I could buy a pannier tank engine 

editor?


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 25, 2017)

Abzu 's great.   A bit like Journey underwater.  Very chilled.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 25, 2017)

Been playing Shadows of Mordor - its combat and climbing mechanisms are _very_ similar to the Batman Arkham series and Assassins Creed. Same developers?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 25, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> its been out on his for a while. And is probably cheaper.
> 
> (Likewise Sorcery...?)


*ios

Have also gone totes sheeple, and bought SoM. I've never heard of it and can't be doing with all this lord of the rings malarkey. But £3 for 50gb seemed pretty good value per gb, and I am totes sheeple.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 26, 2017)

OK, I have a few ideas. No laughing at the games I don't already own or the crap I'm actually considering spending money on


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 26, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> OK, I have a few ideas. No laughing at the games I don't already own or the crap I'm actually considering spending money on
> 
> View attachment 110247


Binding of Isaac and NecroDancer are two I own, and they're both fucking great. Isaac is beyond dark in content, but an unbelievably rich twin stick. The combinations become ridiculous. (I've been playing it since it went on sale, a few days before the summer sale*; and have had Rebirth on iOS since it came out).

NecroDancer, too, is a fantastic concept, and superbly executed.

*an extra detail there. I actually played about 5hrs of Isaac before realising that I'd dropped the DL and gone offline before Rebirth had DLed. So I was expecting to unlock a fuckton of new content and was thinking it was all a bit slower than I remembered, before I realised IT ISNT THERE BC YOURE PLAYING THE WRONG ONE, DICKHEAD.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 26, 2017)

I am blates edging it w my 1gb vram 2013 iMac on SoM. Just had my second crash. Not very stable as soon as complex shizzle happens.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> OK, I have a few ideas. No laughing at the games I don't already own or the crap I'm actually considering spending money on
> 
> View attachment 110247


Some very good games on there. Are you going to buy all of them?!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 26, 2017)

Do far I'm deffo getting Offword TC and The Spatials, and probably War for the Overworld too


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 29, 2017)

I have just - finally - beaten off AN ENTIRE FUCJIBGNG STEONGHOLD ALARM DALL whilst bearing a l20 elite captain. FUCK YEAH. That took a lot of dying.


----------



## tommers (Jul 1, 2017)

I went back for round 2 last night. 

Kingdom Rush and Kingdom Rush Frontiers (the best tower defence games but I've already played them for hundreds of hours on Android). Everything. Some DLC for Steamworld Heist. 

That's it now. That's enough.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 1, 2017)

I got Firewatch. It's good so far.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 1, 2017)

Currently downloading Spore and have Doom 3 BFG Edition in the queue as well. I wonder if I can get the original Quake as well?


----------



## NoXion (Jul 1, 2017)

Aaaand I've gone and grabbed the Quake Collection as well.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 2, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> Tempted by Civ, particularly that space one at a tenner. Can't justify £30 for VI. (Particularly as I have literally no desktop / laptop gaming time these days.)
> 
> Tempted by desktop Dungeons, too, though I've already got it on iOS so that seems... a bit stupid.
> 
> Edit: oh, and xcom 2 for just north of a tenner, Stellaris @ £17.


Payday has come and gone, but long enough has passed of browsing the sales every day for me to now think - nah. Maybe not.

SoM, however, has been a top buy.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 3, 2017)

Bought Cities: Skylines as its been on my radar for a long time now. 

I'd love the Mass Transit expansion but all the DLC is to expensive still.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 3, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Bought Cities: Skylines as its been on my radar for a long time now.
> 
> I'd love the Mass Transit expansion but all the DLC is to expensive still.



I got it cheap from Humble Bundle a couple of weeks ago. It is stupidly addictive. I was up until 1.30am last night playing it. 

Also bought portal 2 because ONE POUND FORTY NINE!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 3, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I got it cheap from Humble Bundle a couple of weeks ago. It is stupidly addictive. I was up until 1.30am last night playing it.
> 
> Also bought portal 2 because ONE POUND FORTY NINE!




I spent most of my workday browsing for UK addon's to try out when I get home, it's going to take hours to download


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 4, 2017)

I got Wasteland 2 and something else that I've already forgotten. BECAUSE I CAN'T RESIST and Monday was payday. The hell else did I get? Oh. Titan Annihilation, or sth. It's been on my wishlist for ages. IDK why.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 4, 2017)

I got Everything. It's very relaxing - you can even leave it playing by itself if you are too relaxed.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 4, 2017)

tommers said:


> I went back for round 2 last night.
> 
> Kingdom Rush and Kingdom Rush Frontiers (the best tower defence games but I've already played them for hundreds of hours on Android). Everything. Some DLC for Steamworld Heist.
> 
> That's it now. That's enough.


cheers for the headsup. I've been re-playing Kingdom Rush 1 on Android recently and was just about to buy #2 off Play. Would rather have it on a proper computer though. Now I have


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 5, 2017)

Civ 6 - is it me or is it boring ?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 5, 2017)

So, in the end I've ordered: -

Oxygen Not Included - Not a big discount, but it's a new game and is essentially the sequel to my favourite game of the past fifteen years, so hey ho!
War for the Overworld
The Spatials, Spatials Galactology
Offworld Trading Company
Project Highrise: Las Vegas
Domina
Castle of Illusion (Remake)
Don't Starve: Shipwrecked
Blueprint Tycoon
Plants vs Zombies
The Room
Portal

All that for £55 doesn't seem too excessive, as I rarely buy games between sales. Gonna have to wait for the Humble Monthly to drop on Friday before installing most of them though incase I end up with doubles


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 5, 2017)

Been looking at HoI 4 thanks to you lot. 

Half tempted, but my lappy couldn't manage it and there's no way I'd be able to bag that much gaming time upstairs. On my wish list now, tho.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 5, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Civ 6 - is it me or is it boring ?



Still can't bring myself to buy it. After playing every version since Civ 1 I can't be arsed with it any more.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 5, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Still can't bring myself to buy it. After playing every version since Civ 1 I can't be arsed with it any more.


Don't .it is boring. Civ 5 is better imo


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 5, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Don't .it is boring. Civ 5 is better imo



Have you tried any of the Paradox games if you want strategy? They're not world builders like Civ and a nightmare to get your head around sometimes but fun too. Europa Universalis is the most sandbox out of them, if you can call it that.


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2017)

I may have got the dawn of war master collection  as well.


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> cheers for the headsup. I've been re-playing Kingdom Rush 1 on Android recently and was just about to buy #2 off Play. Would rather have it on a proper computer though. Now I have



Kingdom Rush are the best games. I dread to think how many hours I've put into them. 

They've got a new game coming out called Iron Marines or something, but it's an RTS.


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Civ 6 - is it me or is it boring ?


I haven't played it for a while but it was broken when I did.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 5, 2017)

tommers said:


> Kingdom Rush are the best games. I dread to think how many hours I've put into them.
> 
> They've got a new game coming out called Iron Marines or something, but it's an RTS.


Yep, I'm well impressed with Frontiers so far. The games are just so well made, and have the right amout of complexity and difficulty to make you just want to keep playing. And it takes a lot to hold my attentions these days.

Even the sounds are great. Those dog/wolf/whatevever things in both games...love their nosies. And the silly "Miiiight and magic!" when you upgrade a mage. And teh animations, too. Love the pirate hero I've got at the minute. He does an ace lunge before he gets down to battle 

RTS sounds interesting. Will defo give it a go, I reckon.


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Yep, I'm well impressed with Frontiers so far. The games are just so well made, and have the right amout of complexity and difficulty to make you just want to keep playing. And it takes a lot to hold my attentions these days.
> 
> Even the sounds are great. Those dog/wolf/whatevever things in both games...love their nosies. And the silly "Miiiight and magic!" when you upgrade a mage. And teh animations, too. Love the pirate hero I've got at the minute. He does an ace lunge before he gets down to battle
> 
> RTS sounds interesting. Will defo give it a go, I reckon.



Iron Marines

I don't even like RTS but I'll make an exception. 

You're right that they're well made. They're brilliantly balanced. Just the right side of difficult. There's a third one by the way, Origins, but it's not on steam


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Have you tried any of the Paradox games if you want strategy? They're not world builders like Civ and a nightmare to get your head around sometimes but fun too. Europa Universalis is the most sandbox out of them, if you can call it that.


I bought that years ago but never played it. It's on my steam account.


----------

